# Tropical Bay



## Luís Cardoso (23 Sep 2014)

*Tropical Bay*

*Setup Date:* 16-09-2014
*TAnk:* 120x50x50 extra clear glass
*Light:* 4x39w t5 6h
*Filtration:* JBL CristalProfi e900 with NAG Lily Pies + Eheim Professional 3 with VIV Lily Pipes
*Hardscape:* Seiryu Stone + Redmoor
*Substrate:* Complete ADA Substract System
*Fertilization:* EI
*Plants:*
- HYGROPHYLA PINNATIFIDA
- MICRANTHEMUM "MONTE CARLO"
- ROTALA ROTUNDIFOLIA
- LIMNNOPHILA HIPPURIDOIDES
- STAUROGYNE REPENS
- HOTTONIA PALUSTRIS
- MICROSORUM TRIDENT
- ANUBIAS VAR PETIT
- ELEOCHARIS PARVULA
- CRYPTOCORYNE PTECHII

*Photo

IMG_8374 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8414 - Cópia2 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8416 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

One Week Later

21-09-2014 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso*


----------



## Brian Murphy (23 Sep 2014)

Looking good .... how are you delivering your Co2?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (23 Sep 2014)

Brian Murphy said:


> Looking good .... how are you delivering your Co2?


By a VIV difuser 40mm. 2/3 bps


----------



## Vivian Andrew (24 Sep 2014)

Nice looking tank


----------



## Luís Cardoso (24 Sep 2014)

With all the plants

IMG_8418 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr


----------



## Crossocheilus (24 Sep 2014)

Looks great Luis. One criticism,  the sand foreground is a little too big for me, I would prefer to see more plants than sand, still, once fully grown in that will be less noticeable and it should balance out nicely.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (25 Sep 2014)

What is your plans for livestock?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Luís Cardoso (25 Sep 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> What is your plans for livestock?
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk



Hi.
Thank for the replys.
The lifestock isn't defined yet.
I have to think about it.


----------



## James D (25 Sep 2014)

Looks great Luis, I like the sandy foreground though, adds a bit of space.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (25 Sep 2014)

I was under impression you made so big sandy area for some shoal of corydoras or other species.


----------



## josepinto (25 Sep 2014)

Like the hardscape alot.
i think it will be very nice when plants stablish and fullfil more.
congrats.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (25 Sep 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> I was under impression you made so big sandy area for some shoal of corydoras or other species.



When i think on that openspace i was thinking on my Discus that i'm keeping on cubes.
But i dont know yet


----------



## Luís Cardoso (30 Sep 2014)

A little movie of the setup



Some photos

IMG_8440 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8439 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8437 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8433 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8429 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8423 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8442 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr


----------



## ADA (30 Sep 2014)

Can't wait to see this grown in, will look amazing.


----------



## flygja (1 Oct 2014)

Some discus would look amazing in there.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (1 Oct 2014)

flygja said:


> Some discus would look amazing in there.


Its an option.
I have 6 on cubes.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (13 Oct 2014)

*Growing...*



IMG_8475 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr



Luís Cardoso


----------



## Crossocheilus (14 Oct 2014)

You know I don't care about the big sand foreground any more, the tank looks great! The positioning of the wood is very good and I love the plant textures used on the left.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (16 Nov 2014)

*16-11-2014*

Improving...
IMG_8499 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Crossocheilus (16 Nov 2014)

I reckon you need either some moss on the wood or the stems grown near the surface. The tank still looks a little sparse.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (23 Sep 2014)

*Tropical Bay*

*Setup Date:* 16-09-2014
*TAnk:* 120x50x50 extra clear glass
*Light:* 4x39w t5 6h
*Filtration:* JBL CristalProfi e900 with NAG Lily Pies + Eheim Professional 3 with VIV Lily Pipes
*Hardscape:* Seiryu Stone + Redmoor
*Substrate:* Complete ADA Substract System
*Fertilization:* EI
*Plants:*
- HYGROPHYLA PINNATIFIDA
- MICRANTHEMUM "MONTE CARLO"
- ROTALA ROTUNDIFOLIA
- LIMNNOPHILA HIPPURIDOIDES
- STAUROGYNE REPENS
- HOTTONIA PALUSTRIS
- MICROSORUM TRIDENT
- ANUBIAS VAR PETIT
- ELEOCHARIS PARVULA
- CRYPTOCORYNE PTECHII

*Photo

IMG_8374 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8414 - Cópia2 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8416 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

One Week Later

21-09-2014 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso*


----------



## Brian Murphy (23 Sep 2014)

Looking good .... how are you delivering your Co2?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (23 Sep 2014)

Brian Murphy said:


> Looking good .... how are you delivering your Co2?


By a VIV difuser 40mm. 2/3 bps


----------



## Vivian Andrew (24 Sep 2014)

Nice looking tank


----------



## Luís Cardoso (24 Sep 2014)

With all the plants

IMG_8418 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr


----------



## Crossocheilus (24 Sep 2014)

Looks great Luis. One criticism,  the sand foreground is a little too big for me, I would prefer to see more plants than sand, still, once fully grown in that will be less noticeable and it should balance out nicely.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (25 Sep 2014)

What is your plans for livestock?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Luís Cardoso (25 Sep 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> What is your plans for livestock?
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk



Hi.
Thank for the replys.
The lifestock isn't defined yet.
I have to think about it.


----------



## James D (25 Sep 2014)

Looks great Luis, I like the sandy foreground though, adds a bit of space.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (25 Sep 2014)

I was under impression you made so big sandy area for some shoal of corydoras or other species.


----------



## josepinto (25 Sep 2014)

Like the hardscape alot.
i think it will be very nice when plants stablish and fullfil more.
congrats.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (25 Sep 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> I was under impression you made so big sandy area for some shoal of corydoras or other species.



When i think on that openspace i was thinking on my Discus that i'm keeping on cubes.
But i dont know yet


----------



## Luís Cardoso (30 Sep 2014)

A little movie of the setup



Some photos

IMG_8440 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8439 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8437 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8433 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8429 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8423 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8442 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr


----------



## ADA (30 Sep 2014)

Can't wait to see this grown in, will look amazing.


----------



## flygja (1 Oct 2014)

Some discus would look amazing in there.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (1 Oct 2014)

flygja said:


> Some discus would look amazing in there.


Its an option.
I have 6 on cubes.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (13 Oct 2014)

*Growing...*



IMG_8475 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr



Luís Cardoso


----------



## Crossocheilus (14 Oct 2014)

You know I don't care about the big sand foreground any more, the tank looks great! The positioning of the wood is very good and I love the plant textures used on the left.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (16 Nov 2014)

*16-11-2014*

Improving...
IMG_8499 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Crossocheilus (16 Nov 2014)

I reckon you need either some moss on the wood or the stems grown near the surface. The tank still looks a little sparse.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (23 Sep 2014)

*Tropical Bay*

*Setup Date:* 16-09-2014
*TAnk:* 120x50x50 extra clear glass
*Light:* 4x39w t5 6h
*Filtration:* JBL CristalProfi e900 with NAG Lily Pies + Eheim Professional 3 with VIV Lily Pipes
*Hardscape:* Seiryu Stone + Redmoor
*Substrate:* Complete ADA Substract System
*Fertilization:* EI
*Plants:*
- HYGROPHYLA PINNATIFIDA
- MICRANTHEMUM "MONTE CARLO"
- ROTALA ROTUNDIFOLIA
- LIMNNOPHILA HIPPURIDOIDES
- STAUROGYNE REPENS
- HOTTONIA PALUSTRIS
- MICROSORUM TRIDENT
- ANUBIAS VAR PETIT
- ELEOCHARIS PARVULA
- CRYPTOCORYNE PTECHII

*Photo

IMG_8374 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8414 - Cópia2 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8416 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

One Week Later

21-09-2014 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso*


----------



## Brian Murphy (23 Sep 2014)

Looking good .... how are you delivering your Co2?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (23 Sep 2014)

Brian Murphy said:


> Looking good .... how are you delivering your Co2?


By a VIV difuser 40mm. 2/3 bps


----------



## Vivian Andrew (24 Sep 2014)

Nice looking tank


----------



## Luís Cardoso (24 Sep 2014)

With all the plants

IMG_8418 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr


----------



## Crossocheilus (24 Sep 2014)

Looks great Luis. One criticism,  the sand foreground is a little too big for me, I would prefer to see more plants than sand, still, once fully grown in that will be less noticeable and it should balance out nicely.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (25 Sep 2014)

What is your plans for livestock?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Luís Cardoso (25 Sep 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> What is your plans for livestock?
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk



Hi.
Thank for the replys.
The lifestock isn't defined yet.
I have to think about it.


----------



## James D (25 Sep 2014)

Looks great Luis, I like the sandy foreground though, adds a bit of space.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (25 Sep 2014)

I was under impression you made so big sandy area for some shoal of corydoras or other species.


----------



## josepinto (25 Sep 2014)

Like the hardscape alot.
i think it will be very nice when plants stablish and fullfil more.
congrats.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (25 Sep 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> I was under impression you made so big sandy area for some shoal of corydoras or other species.



When i think on that openspace i was thinking on my Discus that i'm keeping on cubes.
But i dont know yet


----------



## Luís Cardoso (30 Sep 2014)

A little movie of the setup



Some photos

IMG_8440 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8439 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8437 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8433 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8429 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8423 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8442 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr


----------



## ADA (30 Sep 2014)

Can't wait to see this grown in, will look amazing.


----------



## flygja (1 Oct 2014)

Some discus would look amazing in there.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (1 Oct 2014)

flygja said:


> Some discus would look amazing in there.


Its an option.
I have 6 on cubes.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (13 Oct 2014)

*Growing...*



IMG_8475 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr



Luís Cardoso


----------



## Crossocheilus (14 Oct 2014)

You know I don't care about the big sand foreground any more, the tank looks great! The positioning of the wood is very good and I love the plant textures used on the left.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (16 Nov 2014)

*16-11-2014*

Improving...
IMG_8499 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Crossocheilus (16 Nov 2014)

I reckon you need either some moss on the wood or the stems grown near the surface. The tank still looks a little sparse.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (23 Sep 2014)

*Tropical Bay*

*Setup Date:* 16-09-2014
*TAnk:* 120x50x50 extra clear glass
*Light:* 4x39w t5 6h
*Filtration:* JBL CristalProfi e900 with NAG Lily Pies + Eheim Professional 3 with VIV Lily Pipes
*Hardscape:* Seiryu Stone + Redmoor
*Substrate:* Complete ADA Substract System
*Fertilization:* EI
*Plants:*
- HYGROPHYLA PINNATIFIDA
- MICRANTHEMUM "MONTE CARLO"
- ROTALA ROTUNDIFOLIA
- LIMNNOPHILA HIPPURIDOIDES
- STAUROGYNE REPENS
- HOTTONIA PALUSTRIS
- MICROSORUM TRIDENT
- ANUBIAS VAR PETIT
- ELEOCHARIS PARVULA
- CRYPTOCORYNE PTECHII

*Photo

IMG_8374 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8414 - Cópia2 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8416 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

One Week Later

21-09-2014 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso*


----------



## Brian Murphy (23 Sep 2014)

Looking good .... how are you delivering your Co2?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (23 Sep 2014)

Brian Murphy said:


> Looking good .... how are you delivering your Co2?


By a VIV difuser 40mm. 2/3 bps


----------



## Vivian Andrew (24 Sep 2014)

Nice looking tank


----------



## Luís Cardoso (24 Sep 2014)

With all the plants

IMG_8418 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr


----------



## Crossocheilus (24 Sep 2014)

Looks great Luis. One criticism,  the sand foreground is a little too big for me, I would prefer to see more plants than sand, still, once fully grown in that will be less noticeable and it should balance out nicely.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (25 Sep 2014)

What is your plans for livestock?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Luís Cardoso (25 Sep 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> What is your plans for livestock?
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk



Hi.
Thank for the replys.
The lifestock isn't defined yet.
I have to think about it.


----------



## James D (25 Sep 2014)

Looks great Luis, I like the sandy foreground though, adds a bit of space.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (25 Sep 2014)

I was under impression you made so big sandy area for some shoal of corydoras or other species.


----------



## josepinto (25 Sep 2014)

Like the hardscape alot.
i think it will be very nice when plants stablish and fullfil more.
congrats.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (25 Sep 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> I was under impression you made so big sandy area for some shoal of corydoras or other species.



When i think on that openspace i was thinking on my Discus that i'm keeping on cubes.
But i dont know yet


----------



## Luís Cardoso (30 Sep 2014)

A little movie of the setup



Some photos

IMG_8440 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8439 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8437 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8433 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8429 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8423 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8442 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr


----------



## ADA (30 Sep 2014)

Can't wait to see this grown in, will look amazing.


----------



## flygja (1 Oct 2014)

Some discus would look amazing in there.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (1 Oct 2014)

flygja said:


> Some discus would look amazing in there.


Its an option.
I have 6 on cubes.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (13 Oct 2014)

*Growing...*



IMG_8475 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr



Luís Cardoso


----------



## Crossocheilus (14 Oct 2014)

You know I don't care about the big sand foreground any more, the tank looks great! The positioning of the wood is very good and I love the plant textures used on the left.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (16 Nov 2014)

*16-11-2014*

Improving...
IMG_8499 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Crossocheilus (16 Nov 2014)

I reckon you need either some moss on the wood or the stems grown near the surface. The tank still looks a little sparse.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (23 Sep 2014)

*Tropical Bay*

*Setup Date:* 16-09-2014
*TAnk:* 120x50x50 extra clear glass
*Light:* 4x39w t5 6h
*Filtration:* JBL CristalProfi e900 with NAG Lily Pies + Eheim Professional 3 with VIV Lily Pipes
*Hardscape:* Seiryu Stone + Redmoor
*Substrate:* Complete ADA Substract System
*Fertilization:* EI
*Plants:*
- HYGROPHYLA PINNATIFIDA
- MICRANTHEMUM "MONTE CARLO"
- ROTALA ROTUNDIFOLIA
- LIMNNOPHILA HIPPURIDOIDES
- STAUROGYNE REPENS
- HOTTONIA PALUSTRIS
- MICROSORUM TRIDENT
- ANUBIAS VAR PETIT
- ELEOCHARIS PARVULA
- CRYPTOCORYNE PTECHII

*Photo

IMG_8374 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8414 - Cópia2 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8416 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

One Week Later

21-09-2014 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso*


----------



## Brian Murphy (23 Sep 2014)

Looking good .... how are you delivering your Co2?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (23 Sep 2014)

Brian Murphy said:


> Looking good .... how are you delivering your Co2?


By a VIV difuser 40mm. 2/3 bps


----------



## Vivian Andrew (24 Sep 2014)

Nice looking tank


----------



## Luís Cardoso (24 Sep 2014)

With all the plants

IMG_8418 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr


----------



## Crossocheilus (24 Sep 2014)

Looks great Luis. One criticism,  the sand foreground is a little too big for me, I would prefer to see more plants than sand, still, once fully grown in that will be less noticeable and it should balance out nicely.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (25 Sep 2014)

What is your plans for livestock?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Luís Cardoso (25 Sep 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> What is your plans for livestock?
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk



Hi.
Thank for the replys.
The lifestock isn't defined yet.
I have to think about it.


----------



## James D (25 Sep 2014)

Looks great Luis, I like the sandy foreground though, adds a bit of space.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (25 Sep 2014)

I was under impression you made so big sandy area for some shoal of corydoras or other species.


----------



## josepinto (25 Sep 2014)

Like the hardscape alot.
i think it will be very nice when plants stablish and fullfil more.
congrats.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (25 Sep 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> I was under impression you made so big sandy area for some shoal of corydoras or other species.



When i think on that openspace i was thinking on my Discus that i'm keeping on cubes.
But i dont know yet


----------



## Luís Cardoso (30 Sep 2014)

A little movie of the setup



Some photos

IMG_8440 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8439 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8437 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8433 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8429 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8423 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8442 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr


----------



## ADA (30 Sep 2014)

Can't wait to see this grown in, will look amazing.


----------



## flygja (1 Oct 2014)

Some discus would look amazing in there.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (1 Oct 2014)

flygja said:


> Some discus would look amazing in there.


Its an option.
I have 6 on cubes.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (13 Oct 2014)

*Growing...*



IMG_8475 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr



Luís Cardoso


----------



## Crossocheilus (14 Oct 2014)

You know I don't care about the big sand foreground any more, the tank looks great! The positioning of the wood is very good and I love the plant textures used on the left.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (16 Nov 2014)

*16-11-2014*

Improving...
IMG_8499 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Crossocheilus (16 Nov 2014)

I reckon you need either some moss on the wood or the stems grown near the surface. The tank still looks a little sparse.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (23 Sep 2014)

*Tropical Bay*

*Setup Date:* 16-09-2014
*TAnk:* 120x50x50 extra clear glass
*Light:* 4x39w t5 6h
*Filtration:* JBL CristalProfi e900 with NAG Lily Pies + Eheim Professional 3 with VIV Lily Pipes
*Hardscape:* Seiryu Stone + Redmoor
*Substrate:* Complete ADA Substract System
*Fertilization:* EI
*Plants:*
- HYGROPHYLA PINNATIFIDA
- MICRANTHEMUM "MONTE CARLO"
- ROTALA ROTUNDIFOLIA
- LIMNNOPHILA HIPPURIDOIDES
- STAUROGYNE REPENS
- HOTTONIA PALUSTRIS
- MICROSORUM TRIDENT
- ANUBIAS VAR PETIT
- ELEOCHARIS PARVULA
- CRYPTOCORYNE PTECHII

*Photo

IMG_8374 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8414 - Cópia2 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8416 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

One Week Later

21-09-2014 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso*


----------



## Brian Murphy (23 Sep 2014)

Looking good .... how are you delivering your Co2?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (23 Sep 2014)

Brian Murphy said:


> Looking good .... how are you delivering your Co2?


By a VIV difuser 40mm. 2/3 bps


----------



## Vivian Andrew (24 Sep 2014)

Nice looking tank


----------



## Luís Cardoso (24 Sep 2014)

With all the plants

IMG_8418 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr


----------



## Crossocheilus (24 Sep 2014)

Looks great Luis. One criticism,  the sand foreground is a little too big for me, I would prefer to see more plants than sand, still, once fully grown in that will be less noticeable and it should balance out nicely.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (25 Sep 2014)

What is your plans for livestock?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Luís Cardoso (25 Sep 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> What is your plans for livestock?
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk



Hi.
Thank for the replys.
The lifestock isn't defined yet.
I have to think about it.


----------



## James D (25 Sep 2014)

Looks great Luis, I like the sandy foreground though, adds a bit of space.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (25 Sep 2014)

I was under impression you made so big sandy area for some shoal of corydoras or other species.


----------



## josepinto (25 Sep 2014)

Like the hardscape alot.
i think it will be very nice when plants stablish and fullfil more.
congrats.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (25 Sep 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> I was under impression you made so big sandy area for some shoal of corydoras or other species.



When i think on that openspace i was thinking on my Discus that i'm keeping on cubes.
But i dont know yet


----------



## Luís Cardoso (30 Sep 2014)

A little movie of the setup



Some photos

IMG_8440 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8439 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8437 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8433 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8429 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8423 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8442 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr


----------



## ADA (30 Sep 2014)

Can't wait to see this grown in, will look amazing.


----------



## flygja (1 Oct 2014)

Some discus would look amazing in there.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (1 Oct 2014)

flygja said:


> Some discus would look amazing in there.


Its an option.
I have 6 on cubes.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (13 Oct 2014)

*Growing...*



IMG_8475 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr



Luís Cardoso


----------



## Crossocheilus (14 Oct 2014)

You know I don't care about the big sand foreground any more, the tank looks great! The positioning of the wood is very good and I love the plant textures used on the left.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (16 Nov 2014)

*16-11-2014*

Improving...
IMG_8499 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Crossocheilus (16 Nov 2014)

I reckon you need either some moss on the wood or the stems grown near the surface. The tank still looks a little sparse.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (23 Sep 2014)

*Tropical Bay*

*Setup Date:* 16-09-2014
*TAnk:* 120x50x50 extra clear glass
*Light:* 4x39w t5 6h
*Filtration:* JBL CristalProfi e900 with NAG Lily Pies + Eheim Professional 3 with VIV Lily Pipes
*Hardscape:* Seiryu Stone + Redmoor
*Substrate:* Complete ADA Substract System
*Fertilization:* EI
*Plants:*
- HYGROPHYLA PINNATIFIDA
- MICRANTHEMUM "MONTE CARLO"
- ROTALA ROTUNDIFOLIA
- LIMNNOPHILA HIPPURIDOIDES
- STAUROGYNE REPENS
- HOTTONIA PALUSTRIS
- MICROSORUM TRIDENT
- ANUBIAS VAR PETIT
- ELEOCHARIS PARVULA
- CRYPTOCORYNE PTECHII

*Photo

IMG_8374 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8414 - Cópia2 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8416 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

One Week Later

21-09-2014 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso*


----------



## Brian Murphy (23 Sep 2014)

Looking good .... how are you delivering your Co2?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (23 Sep 2014)

Brian Murphy said:


> Looking good .... how are you delivering your Co2?


By a VIV difuser 40mm. 2/3 bps


----------



## Vivian Andrew (24 Sep 2014)

Nice looking tank


----------



## Luís Cardoso (24 Sep 2014)

With all the plants

IMG_8418 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr


----------



## Crossocheilus (24 Sep 2014)

Looks great Luis. One criticism,  the sand foreground is a little too big for me, I would prefer to see more plants than sand, still, once fully grown in that will be less noticeable and it should balance out nicely.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (25 Sep 2014)

What is your plans for livestock?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Luís Cardoso (25 Sep 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> What is your plans for livestock?
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk



Hi.
Thank for the replys.
The lifestock isn't defined yet.
I have to think about it.


----------



## James D (25 Sep 2014)

Looks great Luis, I like the sandy foreground though, adds a bit of space.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (25 Sep 2014)

I was under impression you made so big sandy area for some shoal of corydoras or other species.


----------



## josepinto (25 Sep 2014)

Like the hardscape alot.
i think it will be very nice when plants stablish and fullfil more.
congrats.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (25 Sep 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> I was under impression you made so big sandy area for some shoal of corydoras or other species.



When i think on that openspace i was thinking on my Discus that i'm keeping on cubes.
But i dont know yet


----------



## Luís Cardoso (30 Sep 2014)

A little movie of the setup



Some photos

IMG_8440 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8439 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8437 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8433 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8429 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8423 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8442 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr


----------



## ADA (30 Sep 2014)

Can't wait to see this grown in, will look amazing.


----------



## flygja (1 Oct 2014)

Some discus would look amazing in there.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (1 Oct 2014)

flygja said:


> Some discus would look amazing in there.


Its an option.
I have 6 on cubes.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (13 Oct 2014)

*Growing...*



IMG_8475 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr



Luís Cardoso


----------



## Crossocheilus (14 Oct 2014)

You know I don't care about the big sand foreground any more, the tank looks great! The positioning of the wood is very good and I love the plant textures used on the left.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (16 Nov 2014)

*16-11-2014*

Improving...
IMG_8499 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Crossocheilus (16 Nov 2014)

I reckon you need either some moss on the wood or the stems grown near the surface. The tank still looks a little sparse.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (23 Sep 2014)

*Tropical Bay*

*Setup Date:* 16-09-2014
*TAnk:* 120x50x50 extra clear glass
*Light:* 4x39w t5 6h
*Filtration:* JBL CristalProfi e900 with NAG Lily Pies + Eheim Professional 3 with VIV Lily Pipes
*Hardscape:* Seiryu Stone + Redmoor
*Substrate:* Complete ADA Substract System
*Fertilization:* EI
*Plants:*
- HYGROPHYLA PINNATIFIDA
- MICRANTHEMUM "MONTE CARLO"
- ROTALA ROTUNDIFOLIA
- LIMNNOPHILA HIPPURIDOIDES
- STAUROGYNE REPENS
- HOTTONIA PALUSTRIS
- MICROSORUM TRIDENT
- ANUBIAS VAR PETIT
- ELEOCHARIS PARVULA
- CRYPTOCORYNE PTECHII

*Photo

IMG_8374 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8414 - Cópia2 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8416 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

One Week Later

21-09-2014 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso*


----------



## Brian Murphy (23 Sep 2014)

Looking good .... how are you delivering your Co2?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (23 Sep 2014)

Brian Murphy said:


> Looking good .... how are you delivering your Co2?


By a VIV difuser 40mm. 2/3 bps


----------



## Vivian Andrew (24 Sep 2014)

Nice looking tank


----------



## Luís Cardoso (24 Sep 2014)

With all the plants

IMG_8418 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr


----------



## Crossocheilus (24 Sep 2014)

Looks great Luis. One criticism,  the sand foreground is a little too big for me, I would prefer to see more plants than sand, still, once fully grown in that will be less noticeable and it should balance out nicely.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (25 Sep 2014)

What is your plans for livestock?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Luís Cardoso (25 Sep 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> What is your plans for livestock?
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk



Hi.
Thank for the replys.
The lifestock isn't defined yet.
I have to think about it.


----------



## James D (25 Sep 2014)

Looks great Luis, I like the sandy foreground though, adds a bit of space.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (25 Sep 2014)

I was under impression you made so big sandy area for some shoal of corydoras or other species.


----------



## josepinto (25 Sep 2014)

Like the hardscape alot.
i think it will be very nice when plants stablish and fullfil more.
congrats.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (25 Sep 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> I was under impression you made so big sandy area for some shoal of corydoras or other species.



When i think on that openspace i was thinking on my Discus that i'm keeping on cubes.
But i dont know yet


----------



## Luís Cardoso (30 Sep 2014)

A little movie of the setup



Some photos

IMG_8440 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8439 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8437 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8433 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8429 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8423 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8442 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr


----------



## ADA (30 Sep 2014)

Can't wait to see this grown in, will look amazing.


----------



## flygja (1 Oct 2014)

Some discus would look amazing in there.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (1 Oct 2014)

flygja said:


> Some discus would look amazing in there.


Its an option.
I have 6 on cubes.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (13 Oct 2014)

*Growing...*



IMG_8475 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr



Luís Cardoso


----------



## Crossocheilus (14 Oct 2014)

You know I don't care about the big sand foreground any more, the tank looks great! The positioning of the wood is very good and I love the plant textures used on the left.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (16 Nov 2014)

*16-11-2014*

Improving...
IMG_8499 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Crossocheilus (16 Nov 2014)

I reckon you need either some moss on the wood or the stems grown near the surface. The tank still looks a little sparse.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (23 Sep 2014)

*Tropical Bay*

*Setup Date:* 16-09-2014
*TAnk:* 120x50x50 extra clear glass
*Light:* 4x39w t5 6h
*Filtration:* JBL CristalProfi e900 with NAG Lily Pies + Eheim Professional 3 with VIV Lily Pipes
*Hardscape:* Seiryu Stone + Redmoor
*Substrate:* Complete ADA Substract System
*Fertilization:* EI
*Plants:*
- HYGROPHYLA PINNATIFIDA
- MICRANTHEMUM "MONTE CARLO"
- ROTALA ROTUNDIFOLIA
- LIMNNOPHILA HIPPURIDOIDES
- STAUROGYNE REPENS
- HOTTONIA PALUSTRIS
- MICROSORUM TRIDENT
- ANUBIAS VAR PETIT
- ELEOCHARIS PARVULA
- CRYPTOCORYNE PTECHII

*Photo

IMG_8374 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8414 - Cópia2 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8416 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

One Week Later

21-09-2014 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso*


----------



## Brian Murphy (23 Sep 2014)

Looking good .... how are you delivering your Co2?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (23 Sep 2014)

Brian Murphy said:


> Looking good .... how are you delivering your Co2?


By a VIV difuser 40mm. 2/3 bps


----------



## Vivian Andrew (24 Sep 2014)

Nice looking tank


----------



## Luís Cardoso (24 Sep 2014)

With all the plants

IMG_8418 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr


----------



## Crossocheilus (24 Sep 2014)

Looks great Luis. One criticism,  the sand foreground is a little too big for me, I would prefer to see more plants than sand, still, once fully grown in that will be less noticeable and it should balance out nicely.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (25 Sep 2014)

What is your plans for livestock?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Luís Cardoso (25 Sep 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> What is your plans for livestock?
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk



Hi.
Thank for the replys.
The lifestock isn't defined yet.
I have to think about it.


----------



## James D (25 Sep 2014)

Looks great Luis, I like the sandy foreground though, adds a bit of space.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (25 Sep 2014)

I was under impression you made so big sandy area for some shoal of corydoras or other species.


----------



## josepinto (25 Sep 2014)

Like the hardscape alot.
i think it will be very nice when plants stablish and fullfil more.
congrats.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (25 Sep 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> I was under impression you made so big sandy area for some shoal of corydoras or other species.



When i think on that openspace i was thinking on my Discus that i'm keeping on cubes.
But i dont know yet


----------



## Luís Cardoso (30 Sep 2014)

A little movie of the setup



Some photos

IMG_8440 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8439 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8437 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8433 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8429 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8423 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8442 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr


----------



## ADA (30 Sep 2014)

Can't wait to see this grown in, will look amazing.


----------



## flygja (1 Oct 2014)

Some discus would look amazing in there.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (1 Oct 2014)

flygja said:


> Some discus would look amazing in there.


Its an option.
I have 6 on cubes.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (13 Oct 2014)

*Growing...*



IMG_8475 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr



Luís Cardoso


----------



## Crossocheilus (14 Oct 2014)

You know I don't care about the big sand foreground any more, the tank looks great! The positioning of the wood is very good and I love the plant textures used on the left.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (16 Nov 2014)

*16-11-2014*

Improving...
IMG_8499 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Crossocheilus (16 Nov 2014)

I reckon you need either some moss on the wood or the stems grown near the surface. The tank still looks a little sparse.


----------

